# and here she is......



## poshweiller (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## poshweiller (Nov 17, 2006)

i have named her piper,she has a wound on her side from one of her litter mates but its healing well and has been seen regulary by the vet.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

awwwwwwwwww skunktastic:flrt:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

she looks gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

gorgeous :flrt::flrt:


----------



## poshweiller (Nov 17, 2006)

thank you all,she is divine and my hubby who was set against it has mellowed lol.:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

awwwww shes beautiful :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

poshweiller said:


> thank you all,she is divine and my hubby who was set against it has mellowed lol.:whistling2:


i was against cat getting domino but it wasnt long before i was totally smitten too:flrt:


----------



## 11krage (Mar 9, 2008)

Brilliant, she's gorgeous


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Woop woop how luvverly is she!:no1:


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Please excuse for asking the most stupid question in the history of skunk kind but don't they smell?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Taxemic said:


> Please excuse for asking the most stupid question in the history of skunk kind but don't they smell?


lol you n everyone else who doesnt have a skunk asks this. Skunks who have scent glands can spray and dp smell when they do. Though the law changed in april 07 makin it illegal to have the scent glands removed so if you want a baby, im afraid you will get them entire. Though a lot of people have entire skunks and if brought up around people they tend to get used to things and spray less and less. 

Skunks in general have a small to them ive found, though its not an awful smell n i find they do actually smell less than ferrets


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

We have three intact males who have never sprayed (properly) in the house. George our youngest male is 6 months or so old and has never done a 'full' spray, he's leaked a little occasionaly when he's tried it on with Fred one of our older males and got his butt kicked.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

ditto Fixx. Our entire male has never sprayed.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

i want your sp lucky:flrt::mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute :flrt:


----------



## poshweiller (Nov 17, 2006)

i would say she smells a little less strong than a ferret,there is a wiff in the air but not repulsive.she is still having a bit of foot stomping at my dogs so hoping shes not too stressed.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

poshweiller said:


> i would say she smells a little less strong than a ferret,there is a wiff in the air but not repulsive.she is still having a bit of foot stomping at my dogs so hoping shes not too stressed.


Nope, perfectly normal, and it will continue, all of ours still stomp the dog/cat/random inanimate things.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats on the new arrival & welcome to the Skunk Club :no1: Hubby will soon be considering a second, third or even 4th skunk I bet :whistling2::lol2:

As for the stomping.....my 2 stomp at me & the dogs & even run at the dogs while stomping - soooooo funny to see a Great dane running away from a tiny skunk :lol2: Goli the apricot skunk will even copy me if I tap my feet on the floor - was hoping she might even learn to count using stomps :lol2: if I stomp twice, she does the same........:whistling2:

Where did you manage to get your new skunkie in the end?


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

poshweiller said:


> i would say she smells a little less strong than a ferret,there is a wiff in the air but not repulsive.she is still having a bit of foot stomping at my dogs so hoping shes not too stressed.


i wouldnt worry about the stomping mine still dose it when i take her to my friends and one of her German Shepard+st bernard stamps his feet back its sooooooooooo funny cos it confuses the hell out of her 
congrats and welcome to the skunk gang :no1::flrt:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

awwww, what a sweetie yes 

N


----------



## artype (Dec 1, 2008)

Awww she still has baby fluff


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

shes gorgeous hun! 

x


----------

